# forum changes



## bruce bailey (Dec 22, 2003)

Recently when going to certain threads in the forum, I get the "message" box at the top of the listings even though I am not sending a message. Just some of the listings, not all. Is this just a glitch or a new style. Also I get the "suggestions" page rather than the forum section when first logging on. None is a big deal, just a slow down.
thanks,
BB


----------



## Serafino (Jan 16, 2018)

I, too was getting the message box at the top of some forums when I was going to them through the forum listing a few days ago. I just tried to reproduce this in a scattering of forums and did not get it.

https:// www .saxontheweb. net/forums/ takes me to the forums. For as long as I can remember, https:// www .saxontheweb. net has gone to the 'suggestions' page FWIW.

(Web addresses modified so they don't get turned into links.)


----------

